# Hey!



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello peeps. Thought I'd pop in and say hello. Haven't been around for a while as I've been dashing around the country from job to job. As for my mental state - well, it's a lot better than the recent past...still a reckless pratt, but somewhat less anxious. Suddenly becoming rich and the love of a good women seems to have done me wonders !!

I hope you are all well.....or at least getting there. I think of you all often.

Martin.x


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

hey..wait...how'd you get rich???!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr. Martin! As always, great to hear from you. Even more so when it seems things are going better for you. Rich, and the love of a good women, eh? Well, if that's what it takes, I'm willing to give it a shot. Now all I need is money, and, you know - the good woman. Who loves me. Mmmmm. This may take some time. But thank you for the hints.

p.s. not sure how much a person can tell from a typed message on the Internet, but you really do seem/sound/act much happier. 
I am very glad for you. Thanks for stopping by..............

-clay


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Martin who :wink: .......................oh yeah, the pommie larrikin

How the devil are you?

Sure you don't mean the lovin from bad women :lol:

way to go Martin 8)


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Believe it or not I --often-- wondered where you went... Crazy it be.

But I'm glad you're back.

~Jason


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Woo hoo....I am loved after all. Thank you SC, Jason, Shelly.

As usual my life has been..well...complicated recently. I gave up my job in August on a whim, because my boozing and depression were getting out of hand. I then lived with my mother for a month, drying out, but not really sorting myself out. Then out of the blue I got a contract in London (a place I love), which really kick-started my life again. I was getting paid obscene amounts to do a job a monkey could do, and once again - luck laid it's fair hand upon me and presented a disgusting beautiful woman into my lap. That only lasted a month or so, a mutual split because we became very close and I was about to start a new contract 300 miles away, but we had great fun. (Of course, there was the obligatory drama - she got pregnant, abortion..). For the last few months I've been working near Cambridge, in another obsenely paid job that a monkey could do.....and there you have it. Still have a lot of shit to deal with...the divorce papers have come through and the ex is demanding all kinds of stuff...and I'm still prone to the occassional panic attack, but I do feel much more optimistic, no DR or DP, and so far resisting the urge to self-destruct and drink my way to self-pity- but still being able to enjoy myself....go out, play footy. I'm kinda of coming to realise that I've been given the cards to lead a charmed life, but I've just never dealt myself the right hand consistently.....always forgetting to take the joker out of the pack. I'm trying to put that right.

And if I, Mr Weak Willed, can do it...then there is hope for you all.

Martin.x


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Will wonders never cease? If MARTIN can find happiness, it either means 1) everyone can; or 2) it is truly the dawn of the Apocalypse and soon giraffes shall run in the streets.

evil grin

Seriously, I am so glad to hear from you, have thought about you often and really wondered how life was treating/tormenting you.

It's excellent news to hear you're out there LIVING. That's the only game in town...and yes, if we're dealt a rather impressive hand to open with, for our OWN sake we owe it to Eros to play it.

Proud of ya,
Janine


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I'd plump for option 1.) myself, although I did notice that there were a suspisciously large number of dead rising from the grave. Hmm. Probably nothing.

Thanks Janine. Yep, that's exactly what I'm doing - LIVING, not wallowing in my own self-pity. I'm sure I'll cock it up again sooner or later, but hey - that IS life..and as far as we know, it's the only one we get, so I'm going to squeeze evey last ounce of happyness out of it...enough of misery. My panic attacks can go and stick themselves up Satans boiling arse pipe.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I was just about to post one of those "Where is Martin?" threads awhile ago...but i didn't want to give your ego the satisfaction, in case you were still out there lurking.

In any case, good to hear from you. To be politically correct, i'll tell you that i'm very happy that you're feeling better these days. But to be honest, i'm just miserably jealous and wish you'd join me and the rest of the damned back in the pits of despair.

s.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't you worry Sebastian, I'm still teetering on the edge of the pit of despair...but at least I've managed to crawl out. It's a start, eh?

Good to hear from you. How's the book coming ?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Don't you worry Sebastian, I'm still teetering on the edge of the pit of despair...but at least I've managed to crawl out. It's a start, eh?
> 
> Good to hear from you. How's the book coming ?


Miserably poor...but thanks for asking.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh dear. But ever silver lining has a cloud !!! Er, oh.

Pecker up sir, always pecker up !


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Pecker up sir, always pecker up !


Yeah, at least i have that still.


----------

